# Shipping Question



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Hello all!

I am hoping to glean some advice on shipping. My husband is the soapmaker and we used to ship our soaps flat rate priority. We could fit 4 bars in a small flat-rate box $5.25 (which has jumped to $6.80!) and up to 9 bars in a large padded flat-rate envelope (was $5.70 and is also now $6.80).

I tried pricing a small padded envelope which holds 3 bars and it was going to be well over $10.00 to ship. I'm a bit frustrated and was hoping that someone could enlighten me to a less expensive way to ship, pretty please?


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

What is the weight of 4 bars, 9 bars?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

First class parcel is usually cheaper than Priority. You can now mail up to 8 oz for $2.60. 13 oz is $4.54. Above that you have to use either Priority or Ground.

I have sometimes found it cheaper to mail two First Class parcel packages than one Priority.


----------

